# tank mates for yellow labs in a 30 gallon



## srleafs (Jan 28, 2009)

Somewhat new to the cichlid's and wondering if someone has suggestions on some small colourful cichlids that would go with the 2 yellow labs (1m, 1f) in a 30 gallon. 
Thanks


----------



## bigshark (Jun 14, 2008)

Most of the malawi cichlids would do, malawi mbuna(dwarf) r generally more agresive. A lot of fishkeepers like to get a good contrast in their aquarium, and most love to keep them with blue color cichilds such as Hap Ahli (Sciaenochromis fryeri) or Pseudotropheus Demasoni. 
Check them out


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm not an african guy so wait for the experts but most africans are best kept in ratios of 1 Male to 2 females minimum.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

srleafs said:


> Somewhat new to the cichlid's and wondering if someone has suggestions on some small colourful cichlids that would go with the 2 yellow labs (1m, 1f) in a 30 gallon.
> Thanks


Heres a link www.cichlid-forum.com check here under profiles it will tell you lots of info and has pics there are many different kinds.


----------

